# Wilf and Mabel



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kendal you're a star... you put me to shame .. thanks a bunch :star:


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

they are both ADORABLE!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

not long to go now ... did you say what you were calling your new baby I cant remember.... bet you cant wait though x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

not til next monday... I am going a little crazy waiting  hence, why I'm stalking this forum building up my excitement even more! he will be rufus (the only name the family could agree on, and he's red so it fits hehe)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

could remember he was red just could nt remember his name ... oh yes thats very fitting ... I wanted a blue roan when we got mabel but it took me about 6 months of searching .. I nearly succumbed to a red one on more than one occaision ...ive seen some photos of some lovely adults but never met one ... its a bit addictive .... looking forward to your future posts x x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

It's hard to say no to so many beautiful puppies! I think cockapoos are some of the cutest puppies I have ever seen. It seems it was worth the wait looking around, you have some gorgeous dogs


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

They are both gorgeous and I love the last pic. It must be great to see the two of them together. I'm soooo tempted to get another puppy but a bit worried that it will be chaos...but seeing your two lovely dogs together and seeing Kendals 'pack' in the snow I'm weakening...


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww I think you should!  In the past we had 2 labs who were the best of friends. I think dogs really like having a little buddy (plus they're just so dang cute how can you resist haha)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

go on Embee you know you want to.....she just loves him , he s played and given into her from the off the odd grrr when he wants a minutes peace but thats all . When you look on breeders sites the number of people that are on to number two .. you just cant resist .. will be watching this space x x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

how old was wilfi before you brought in the new puppy?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He was three in september and got her november ... toyed with getting a pup last year ...but cos Wilf was so lovely just did nt want to get one and find that the new one was totally different and also did nt want him to not like the idea and get his nose pushed out . Have you not got any dogs at the moment then just waiting for your pup x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> go on Embee you know you want to.....she just loves him , he s played and given into her from the off the odd grrr when he wants a minutes peace but thats all . When you look on breeders sites the number of people that are on to number two .. you just cant resist .. will be watching this space x x


Flo is only just one so maybe a bit early to think about another just yet!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I definitely understand that. We have always had labrador retrievers before, a yellow and a black lab. We waited a few years between them and they were good friends. The black lab died a few years ago of old age and the yellow lab passed 8 months ago. We have been waiting for the right time to get a new puppy and this is it!  So we are now waiting for January but we have 3 cats to keep us company until the new arrival heehee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you got him ????


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

not yet!  not til around 6 pm tonight... ahhhh! 3 more long hours


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol there is 11 weeks between Gypsy and Inca, 2 years between them and Echo and 2 years between Echo and Delta so 4 years between Gypsy/Inca and Delta.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh did nt realise that Gypsy and Inca were so close together so they really have grown up together ... what made you get one so soon ...or was it a matter of just could nt resist x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol when we contacted the breeder she was the only cockapoo breeder we could find, we were looking for a gold (mum had gold and a black cockers) she said her golds in the litter were all spoken for she only had 2 black boys, but she had a litter due that should have golds, so we put our name down. we then looked a couple of hours later that day to show a family friend what were were getting ad red that she had a gold girl available. so mum called her and she said she had been waiting for us to call, she was only going to give us another couple of hours then have to offer her to someone ells. we said we would take her, so she said she would take our name off the other list, but mum said no keep our name but change it to black pup. 

the funny thing is their is about the same age gap between mum mums cockers in the same order two, the Gold Tico August for her 1st wedding anniversary 
lol dad asked her what she wanted and she said she wanted a dog, he said no its meant to be paper, m,y mum said yes i want a pedigree dog she will come with a paper pedigree lol then for her birthday in November she asked for another dog Mitzi so their were about 12 week between getting them. lol 

so it was always planned we would get 2 dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great stories..... your mum had that one sorted sounds better than napkins lol x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah mum had poodels as a child, but for her 18th birthday she got a picture box of chococlat which had 3 golden cocker puppys on in, that was when she decided she wanted a cocker lol.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

How are Wilf and Mabel getting on?


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> How are Wilf and Mabel getting on?


Ooooh interested in getting some tips on introducing a new puppy to an older puppy, mandy??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

parapluie said:


> Ooooh interested in getting some tips on introducing a new puppy to an older puppy, mandy??


Just interested to hear how it is going  You said Wilf was so brill that you held off a few years as you didn't want to spoil things with Wilf. Has it changed Wilf and how do they get on.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They get on really well. From day one they just played she was exhausted. He give in to her for most things would move away from his food (which I dont let her do to him) but gives up toys,water etc. She follows him when we are out. Initially if he wanted abit of piece he would get on settee and would grrr at her if she tried to get up, which she could'nt anyway, when she eventually could he would move away but for a couple of weeks now he's happy for her to settle down with him we've had her 8 weeks . Needto work on the seperation from her point of view though, she does nt follow him where ever he goes, but at times if he's not there she wants to find him and will cry . But on the whole its great , lovely to see them running together outside. A new pup in spring would be lovely Mandythen one each for you and you're husband tell him you hate to think he's missing out x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww, that's so sweet Karen. I wish Rufus had a little friend to cuddle with (the cats are noooot interested haha) but he is so much work I can't imagine another haha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know its like having a new baby lol .. just exhausting watching them all the time . She slept well really didn't wake up every night but is up between 6 and 7 which takes its toll and found myself dozing listening for her to wake up during the night .... which is stupid cos I would have eventually heard her lol She's 16 weeks now and its easier than the first few weeks getting back to normality but well worth it x x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

definitely worth it!


----------

